# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات لشهر محرم..

## روحانيات

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 

وعجل فرجهم



توبيكاتي على قدي لان الفتوشوب خربان عندي وهدا كله على البور بوينت

..

أن شاء الله يعجبوكم..






















.....



[a=1] [/a][a=46] [/a][c=4][a=1] [/a] شهر الحسين أقبلا هبت به ريح البلاء فلنرتدي احرامنا للحج نحو[c=4] كربلاء[/c][/c=1]•[c=4]•[/c]

[c=3]°•[/c][a=3] [/a][a=15][c=3] قلبُنا عند ثّراك ، ليتّنا مُتنا فِداكَ .. [c=4]واحُسيّناه[/c][/c=1] [/a][a=3] [/a][c=3]•°[/c]

[c=3][c=4]»[/c]{ [c=4]دمُ[/c] عاشوراء ,, فيكِ يا حّوراء[c=4]~[/c][/c]

[a=4] [/a][a=1] [/a][c=4]أبّد [/c=1]{والله}[c=1] ما ننسّى حسّيناه[/c=4][a=1] [/a][a=4] [/a]

[c=4]حسينا[/c] مني و انا من [c=4]حسين[/c] }[c=4]~[/c]


[c=4]إذا كانـ رفضًا حبـ آل محمد[/c=3] [c=3]،، فليشهد الثقلانـ إنيـ رافضهـ [a=3] [/a][a=4] [/a][c=3]•[/c]•[/c=4]


[c=3]**•حسينـ•**[/c] [c=1]ورحلة إنتصار الدمـ على..[c=1]{[/c][s]السيفـ[/s]..[/c=4]


[c=3][c=4]•!¦[•[/c]ّتّبكيكَ عّينيْ لا لأجلِ مثوبةٍ - لكِنما عّيني[c=1] (لأُجلِكَّ)[/c] باكيّة[c=4]•]¦!•[/c][/c]


[c=4][c=14]{[/c]..ليتنيـ كنتـ شمعة[c=14]••[/c][/c]
[c=14][c=4]••[/c]تذوب في [c=4]{[/c][c=4]*حب الحسين*[/c] ..[/c]


[c=4]{..الحسين.. مصباح الهدى[/c=8]
[c=8]وسفينه النجاة...[c=4]~[/c][/c=3]

[a=4] [/a][c=4][a=1]" كربّلاءٌ كربلاءْ .. أنتِ كربٌ و بّلاء "[/a][/c][a=4] [/a]


[a=4] [/a][a=8][c=4](يا حْسين)[/c][c=3] بضمايرنّه[/c][/a=0][a=0] [c=3].. صحنّا بيكْ آمنّا[/c][/a=8][a=4] [/a]


[c=4]... لا يوم كيّومك [c=3]يا أبا عبدِالله[/c][c=3]}[/c]••[c=1]~[/c][/c]



[c=4][c=3]؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤[/c=4] السلام عليك يا من بكت على فقدك الاحجار دماً[c=4] ..¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛
[/c=3][/c]


...

تحياتي 

روحانيات

----------


## احلى توته

مشــــــــــكوره حبيبتي 
جعله الله في مزان حسناتك
تحااااااتي
تووته

----------


## hope

*مشكــوووره يالغلآ ع التوبيكـآت* 
*يعطيك الف عآفيه* 
*في ميزآن اعمآلك يآرب*

*لاعدمنآكِ*

*تحياتي*

----------


## روحانيات

مشكووووووووووووووووورين عالمرور الحلو..

----------


## Hussain.T

توبيكات حلووووه جدا

في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي

----------


## RamSia

يسلمو وربنا ينور دربك بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشـــــــــــكوره غناتي
في ميزان حسناتك
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.

السلام عليكم ،

التوبيكآت مره نآيس وتلوينهم نعووم :) ..

في ميزآن حسنآتك ،

ربي يعطيك العآفيه

لاعدمنآك ،

تحيآتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله اجرش خيتوووو روحانيات 
مشكوووووره ع التوبيكااات الحلوووه 
والله يعطيش العافيه ما قصرتي 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله

اني اخذت هذا 
[c=4][c=14]{[/c]..ليتنيـ كنتـ شمعة[c=14]••[/c][/c]
[c=14][c=4]••[/c]تذوب في [c=4]{[/c][c=4]*حب الحسين*[/c] ..[/c]

والسموحه 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مـأجــــــــــــــــورين
الله يعطيك العاافيه 
تحيــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## روحانيات

مشكووورين خواتي عالمرور

..

----------


## أموله

*تووبيكات ذوووق يآلذوووو**ق ..*

*تسلمي ..*

*{}*

*لآآعدم ولآآ خلآآمنك ..*

*دمت بوود* 

*لك آررق تحيه ..*

*! اموله { }*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


طرح ج ـداً رآقي ومتميز ..


مـأج ـوره ومثابه بإذن الباررري ..


ربي يـ س ـلم دياااتك ويـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## خادم الحسين88

مشــــــــــكوره اختي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
بارك الله فيكي

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوووره 
مأجوره و مثابه 
بحفظ الباري

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

توبيكات روووعه جدا

----------


## روحانيات

مشكووورين عالمرور..

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووو* 
*خيتوو*
* مره حلوين*
*الله يعيدنا على هدي الايام يارب*

----------


## حبيبتي كثوري

مشكوره اختي على توبيكات


جعله في ميزان حسانتك ياررررررررررررررررررررررررب


مع الف تحياني

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مأجورهـــــ ومثابهــــ_
_يعطيكـــِِ ربي ألف عافيهـ_ 

_وعسااااااااااكــــــِِِِ على القوووووووووهـــ_

----------

